# adult themed transfers



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking for a company that does transfers tha will use some adult words in the tranfer yes we have a few bars that like the I heart Pu$$y with the ss in the right place so for white shirts we just do an ink jet transfer but for black shirts and with larger quanity orders we would prefer a transfer any one have a recomendation


----------

